# Michael Nyman - the upside down violin III - similar artists



## Zwimbo (Mar 16, 2019)

Hello fellow classical music lovers, 

I'm very new to this stuff but I ******* love the Michael Nyman song the upside down violin faster still III. I'm very curious about what you all have to say about similar artists I really need to check. I really love the up tempo let's keep going tempo. It's the best. 

Thanks a lot and lots of love,

Wim


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

All I know about this composer is that my girlfriend plays one of his piano pieces beautifully, it's from a movie soundtrack I believe. I'll ask her about this violin piece you speak of.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

I really like his piano piece _The Heart Asks_. As far as the _Upside Down Violin III_ mentioned in the OP I gave a quick listen, I do like the instrumentation, the music itself to me sounded not good at all and I hope I don't hear any music like it again any time soon.


----------

